# Romeo y Julieta 1875 Petite No. 2 (tubo) Cigar Review - Kind of catchy... But a handful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Romeo y Julieta 1875 Petite No. 2 (tubo) Cigar Review - Kind of catchy... But a handful*

My wrapper had 2 tears out of th tube
a very cedery smoke
at first it had a sweet room aroma then turned pungent towards the end. I really liked ...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta 1875 Petite No. 2 (tubo) Cigar Review - Kind of catchy... But a handful


----------

